#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > First year Notes >  >  Principles of X-ray Diffraction in engineering physics 2 pdf free download

## priya ayudha

Before the geometrical constraints for x-ray interference are derived  the interactions between x-rays and matter have to be considered. There  are three different types of interaction in the relevant energy range.  In the first, electrons may be liberated from their bound atomic states  in the process of photoionization. Since energy and momentum are  transferred from the incoming radiation to the excited electron,  photoionization falls into the group of inelastic scattering processes.  In addition, there exists a second kind of inelastic scattering that the  incoming x-ray beams may undergo, which is termed Compton scattering.





  Similar Threads: Intensity distribution in diffraction pattern by Grating in engineering physics 1 pdf free download Diffraction by multiple slits: Diffraction Grating in engineering physics 1 classroom notes free download Diffraction by double slit in engineering physics 1 pdf free downloa in engineering chemistryd classes of Diffraction in engineering physics 1 pdf free download Optics: Diffraction in engineering physics 1 pdf free download

----------


## Girdhar Katiyar jss

really helping me .......thanks ........priya

----------


## shewtaarora

thanks for sharing...

----------


## faadoo-test0001

Learn and study on FAADOO ENGINEERS new study online section. Learn any topic of your branch in easy understandable language.

PHYSICS 2 - http://www.faadooengineers.com/onlin...ece/physics-ii

----------

